# begginer board search



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

lookin for a great starter board, mainly for like park riding, like tricks and shit:thumbsup:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out the Burton Custom


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

lol
(10 char)


----------

